# SoundMagic ES18 or PL21?



## aniketk (Jul 1, 2012)

I am about to buy one of these SoundMagic IEMs: ES18 or PL21...

The ES18 are cheaper and have drivers of the E10 whereas PL21 has better build-quality but they are old.

The ES18 cost half the price of PL21.

My priorities are:
1. Sound Quality.
2. Comfort.

I am really confused which of the two sound better? Im not into bass that much. Clarity matters to me.

Plz Help Out. Thank You.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 1, 2012)

es18 is really good  i have it

cons of es18:
The cord feels a bit to cheap


----------



## aniketk (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks, but a detailed answer would suffice. Isn't pl21 better than the es18?


----------



## Minion (Jul 7, 2012)

PL21 built quality is better than ES 18.ES 18 even don't have clip.


----------



## akkib89 (Jul 31, 2012)

If you look at es18, think of it as a cheaper version of E10. You will get a well balanced music on which is neither bright nor dark (IMO). Pl 18 has good bass and has a tendency to lean towards dark. If you like rock pl18 will be good. For everything else there is es18.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2012)

@aniketk: get PL21...it's better than ES18
i m using same


----------

